# Hello, from Yorkshire, UK



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi all. My name is Carol, meggymoo is the name of my mare. :lol: She's a 15.1hh Thoroughbred x Dales and has a fabulous temperament. Although can be very cheeky under the saddle! :twisted: I'm sending her to stud at the end of this month, so cant wait to see her have a baby next year! I also own a grey 11.2hh welsh section A called Willow, who my four year old daughter rides. He's an absolute pleasure, well behaved at all times and loves my daughter to bits.  
I've been riding since I was about 8 years old and am now 33  
I'm so glad I came across this website, I've been wanting to chat to other horsey people for ages!!!


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy newcomer.


----------



## Banana (Mar 11, 2007)

hi there carol! I'm new too, just joined up about 10 mins ago! lol!

You must be really excited about your mare, who are you putting her in foal to?

And your sec A sounds lovely! (I have a welsh cross, I've been told its sec B he has in him but I have no idea!)


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I've never had a pony, I've been about 6 foot tall since I popped out of my mum's womb!
So, being unfamiliar with ponies, what is the difference between a sec a welsh, sec b and so forth?

And welcome! :wink:


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi, I'm putting her to a Coloured British Warmblood. Called Icon's Image. www.ryemanorstud.co.uk He's has the most kindest temperament and looks to match.


----------



## Banana (Mar 11, 2007)

he looks lovely!

Are you hoping for a coloured foal?

Have you any piccies of your mare and your pony?

Kristy, I'll find the welsh pony society stud book description of the diffrent welsh ponies and put it in the breeds section.

I find sec A's and sec D's the easiest to distinguish!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Pic's attached, I think  taking abit of time to fathom out.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

:shock: What a GORGEOUS stud.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

He is stunning isn't he. Has the temperament to match too!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------

